# Beaver Water World



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

Hiya just wondered if anyone had been to Beaver Water World, and what they thought of it?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*beaver*

dont bother save your money not been there for ages cant imagine it got any better


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

is that the one in woldingham,walinghamey area?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

yeh i think it is aint great sooo small just like a reptile shop!!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I popped in there once when I rode past a sign out on my motorbike one day.

Its only a few quid, and could be described like a reptile shop yeh. Its a purely rescue animal sactuary place. Nothing amazing but a few quid to look at some animals. Its not a zoo or anything


----------



## beefy (Aug 16, 2007)

I went to the the one in tatsfield near biggin hill the other day as I has passing and not been there for a while. It had improved but not by much. A few quid to get in probably not worth it in my opinion. but if you want to see green igs then go and visit


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

I was just wondering what their reputation was like, as someone I know has just rehomed a royal from there and was given, IMO, some really dodgy advice, such as it was ok to put the 10 month royal in with their 5 month old corn and that it eats 4 fuzzies at a time.:roll:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*beaver*

sounds about right there used to be list floating about with animals that needed rehoming but you had to donate wich is fair enough but the donation price would be dearer than shop prices


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Blink. 

I'm glad your friend has you to turn to, and I'm even more pleased for the snakes sake. 

As for 'Beaver Water World'. I don't agree with their snake husbandry, and would not ever get a snake from there. Thats my personal opinion, and all I'm prepared to say about them in public.

Kind Regards,

Mo.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Well I must admit it was many years ago I went there and I expect my knowledge on snake husbandry was relatively low at that time. I'd be interested in going just to have a butchers really.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Maureen Collinson said:


> Hi Blink.
> 
> I'm glad your friend has you to turn to, and I'm even more pleased for the snakes sake.
> 
> ...


2nd'd by me I had to tell someone that the care they had been told by beaver water world killed their hatchling


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Its a shame to read this,whilst its not a state of the art zoo-its a sanctuary,the lady that runs it does a lot of good work helping rescues and doesnt deserve a public slating.If you dont agree with some advice,why not volunteer to help out? Im not connected with them in anyway but have sent disabled reptiles there from time to time and think they do a great job.


----------



## Danezie (May 11, 2008)

i found out it is £60 to re-home, which is snake dependant... if i wanted a royal or something its more.. outrageous really!! they are shot to bits and dont know what they are talking about half of the time, save your cash and get something from someone you can trust!


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

I haven't been there in a long time, probably about 10yrs!
I can't comment on their care or advice regarding Reptiles as at the time of visiting I knew a lot less than I do now.
However, it did appear to be doing a good job with regards rescueing unwanted reptiles.
With regards to the cost of a rehome, I can see the idea behind it, with regards the cost helping to fund the centre as well as helping to ensure that the person is serious about taking on the animal, but I guess it also as the detrimental effect of making people seek to purchase an animal elsewhere for cheaper.


----------



## snakearms (May 19, 2008)

i didnt like it,didnt like the way they mixed so many different animals...
good idea in theory,but...


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah I was told they mixed species a lot. A tortoise, water dragon and eyed lizard in one viv apparantly?
I'm not trying to publically slate them, but I was quite surprised at advice that was given by them and would have thought that they should have known better.


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

I tend to agree with Berber King on this one. I don't agree with some aspects of BWW but they are a charity and a rescue centre working with limited funds and space. At £4 for adult entry I don't think that's excessive for a charitable institution. I went there with a friend a couple of weeks ago and she found it interesting.


----------

